# Winterize my sprinklers



## christopherglennreed (Jul 11, 2018)

This is my first winter in columbia sc. I have a sprinkler system. Should I blow out the system or am I ok to leave the pipes open as the temperatures around here are not significantly in the freezing area?


----------

